# Induction



## PhoebeC (Dec 12, 2010)

How silly i am, i have known chances are i will have to be induced, and even now when they told me 37 weeks, i still havent asked for details.

I have read about it. But i dont know what they will do?

Anyone been induced who can help me out, tell me your story?

xxx


----------



## FM001 (Dec 12, 2010)

No experience whatsoever Phoebe, but can I just say all the very best and hope the delivery goes well and you have a beautiful baby to be proud of!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 12, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> How silly i am, i have known chances are i will have to be induced, and even now when they told me 37 weeks, i still havent asked for details.
> 
> I have read about it. But i dont know what they will do?
> 
> ...



Sorry Phoebe, I can't help as I have never been induced with my children, but I have seen it on television and some of the ladies had to wait quite a while for their little bundle of joy to arrive, but best wishes to the pair of you  Sheena


----------



## rachelha (Dec 12, 2010)

Phoebe i always meant to put up our birth story but never got round to it.  I have now finally done it.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 13, 2010)

Soory Phobe can't advise. But good luck with the the forthcoming birth


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Phoebe

I was induced at 38 weeks + 1 day I was told the friday before that I had pre eclampsia so spent the weekend being monitored on a heart rate machine for Jessica. I went in on the monday at 9am to be induced it took two pessary's to start the labour off so the labour started at about 11pm monday 25th jan the pain didn't slowly come on it was quite painful to begin with which I've since found out can happen with inductions. I was told to try and get some sleep haha yeah right! I was also sick at one point and given a anti sickness injection. Hubby came back at 8am tuesday 26th and the pain was unbearable I was only allowed gas and air at this stage because I wasn't in established labour (less than 3cm dialated)  by 10am I was pretty much out of it on the gas and air and was hooked up to monitor Jessica's heart again they said that they were worried about her heart rate and would keep a close eye on it but if they didn't see an improvement that they would have to do and emergency c section so a little later her heart rate was worse and we were rushed into theater which was quite scary but by that point I just wanted her out safely and wanted the pain to stop. Jessica was delivered at 12:54 weighing 8'4 she had breathing difficulties at first and also low blood sugar levels she was taken away straight away without me even seeing her and was taken to the neo natal unit to be put on a glucose drip I was allowed to see her after 7 hours when I was able to get into a wheel chair. 

It's not a brillant birth story but I was prepared to have a c section right from the start because I was told it was more than likely to happen. I think as long as you know what could happen when you go in then you won't feel dissapointed or scared if something like that happens to you. That being said I hope that the induction goes well for you and quickly and you have a safe delivery good luck, I will be thinking of you  xxx

p.s forgot to say I was in hospital for a week due to Jessica's low bg levels and I managed my diabetes completely on my own except for when having the c section.


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've got to ask my midwife about this. She's said I'll be induced at 38 weeks.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey phoebe just wanted to let you know what happened with me in regard to induction... I was taken in on the monday night for the first lot of gel it was done in the labour/recovery ward at around 6pm. Had to wait on a bed becoming free upstairs so had to wait in that room for a bit they like to plug u up to ctg machine for half an hour after the gel has been given and check the baby with a dopler every hour after it too. you can have the gel every 6 hours but I got a bed in the observation ward at 11pm (we sneaked away for a mcyds lol) until the labour people wanted to give me the next gel at 7 am in the labour ward... U get an internal exam to check your cervix b4 each gel too (its sore) lol im a wimp tho! 
so went in bath then got wheeled down to labour to get the next gel then the ctg then more dopler checks got to walk up and down go to tv room etc and use there fitness balls, they dont want u just lying there hehe anyway got last lot after 6 hrs as nowt was happening (depends how ready ur body is re cervix ripening as to how good it will work) anyhoo come 8pm was having some tightenings but no dialation so they decided to take me for a section... leat I got the chance to try to do it naturally  although a friend on face book also diabetic got induced at 38 weeks and it went very well for her, she was out the next day! 
I think me only being 37 weeks might of been a little issue but  say not to , they dont all end up in c sections. 

hope this info helps hun 

louise xx


----------



## newbs (Dec 13, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> How silly i am, i have known chances are i will have to be induced, and even now when they told me 37 weeks, i still havent asked for details.
> 
> I have read about it. But i dont know what they will do?
> 
> ...



Hi Phoebe

I was induced at 38 weeks with my 2nd daughter, not a great birth story so don't read on if you don't want to!  

I had pessaries inserted at 8am and they started strong contractions almost immediately.  Each contraction distressed my baby and made her heart rate dip so I had to lie on my left side and pretty much stay that way.  I was taken up to the labour ward asap even though I wasn't dilating at all and the contractions kept coming thick and fast but I didn't have any pain relief as we weren't sure what was happening with the baby.  I did eventually get to 7cm dilation after 10 hours and I was finally given an epidural but my baby became severely distressed unde an hour later and when the staff changed over the new consultant did a scan then said I needed an emergency c-section - I was given a general anaesthetic and my daughter was delivered within 6 minutes!  All was fine in the end thankfully and she was a healthy 8lb 3oz with no problems.

I'm sure mine is an extreme story though, most inductions go a lot more to plan than that.


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 13, 2010)

Gosh so far not too rosy a picture.... the people who were induced at 37 / 38 weeks: why did they do it so early? Did you all have big babies or do they tend to induce early with diabetic mums anyway? 

Phoebe I've been told i'll probably be induced, too.....  does anyone know if being induced makes you more likely to need a section, then?


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Lizzzie- my doctor has told me (with every intention to scare me hlaf to death!) that they induce us diabetics early as going to 40 weeks increases the risk of death during birth.

Now, I am not 100% sure if that is true but I'll take my chance at 38 weeks thank you very much! lol


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 13, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> Gosh so far not too rosy a picture.... the people who were induced at 37 / 38 weeks: why did they do it so early? Did you all have big babies or do they tend to induce early with diabetic mums anyway?
> 
> Phoebe I've been told i'll probably be induced, too.....  does anyone know if being induced makes you more likely to need a section, then?



I think its generally because its high risk being a diabetic and being preg something to do with the placenta aging quicker, think its just normal protocol to induce at 38 weeks but no later...

when you think about it the baby normally has 40 wks to "cook" and comes when its ready and when they give you the induction drugs it kind of kick starts things happening.. trouble is though if u get the whole dose ie the pesary or 3 lots of gel then you cant get it again until 24 hours (i think) later.. therefore risking baby becoming distressed etc, think at that point the aim is basically to get baby out

well thats the understanding I got from everything that was told to me by my obstetrician


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys.... Gosh......

Probably best starting thinking about this birth thing. Had been blotting it out until now....


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 13, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> Thanks guys.... Gosh......
> 
> Probably best starting thinking about this birth thing. Had been blotting it out until now....



Me too and now im 31 weeks, its just round the corner and i dont know anything about it. Need to try and take it in but my head is like jelly these days no chance :-/

xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lizzzie said:


> Gosh so far not too rosy a picture.... the people who were induced at 37 / 38 weeks: why did they do it so early? Did you all have big babies or do they tend to induce early with diabetic mums anyway?
> 
> Phoebe I've been told i'll probably be induced, too.....  does anyone know if being induced makes you more likely to need a section, then?



Hi Lizzie

I don't mean to scare you but the reason why diabetic lady's get induced is because the risk of still birth within those last few weeks are very great (they are anyway if you're diabetic). We are classed as high risk as well so they are bound to be more careful with us anyway or so you would hope! I was told that being a diabetic means that you are more than likely going to end up needing a c section probably because we get induced when baby doesn't feel ready to leave xx


----------



## allisonb (Dec 14, 2010)

I haven't been induced so can't comment or offer advice on that part of this thread but just wanted to say that I've had two babies since being diagnosed with type 1.  The first one was born by planned c.section at one day off 40 weeks (and it was only a planned c.section because she was the wrong way round).  I was told throughout my pregnancy that it would be 38 weeks but I was allowed to go past that date because we were both well.  They did check us both regularly and we nearly made it to 40 weeks.  The second was planned c.section at 38 weeks (only early because my blood pressure was causing concern).


----------



## beckyp (Dec 14, 2010)

Gosh...this post has been enlightening!  It's been really useful!  I was starting to think about starting a birth plan soon..or at least looking in to it from January.

I was told about 15 odd years ago that I would have to have a c-section so I've never been scared of the idea...I'm more scared of being induced!  I've never heard 'good' experiences of it - diabetes related or not!  

IF I have a choice (do I?!), I'll be opting for a planned c-section.  The midwife told me at 16 weeks that there's still risks of infection afterwards and the recovery is much longer but weighing up the differences between the two I'd still opt for the section - just because I'm a worrier and my pain threshold is rubbish for labour!!!

I was told the reason for early b-day is due to the risks to baby and Momma....from what I've heard, the placenta deteriorates the longer it's there and the baby is at risk of still-birth.  Also, the longer it's in there the bigger it gets (all babies are ready for birth from 38 weeks and spend the remaining 2 weeks 'cooking') so getting it out early means there's more chance of having a sort-of natural labour.


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2010)

beckyp said:


> Gosh...this post has been enlightening!  It's been really useful!  I was starting to think about starting a birth plan soon..or at least looking in to it from January.
> 
> I was told about 15 odd years ago that I would have to have a c-section so I've never been scared of the idea...I'm more scared of being induced!  I've never heard 'good' experiences of it - diabetes related or not!
> 
> ...



I did not have a choice about whether to have a csection or to be induced.  If it came to it again, and I did have a choice, so long as the baby was not too big and was in the correct position I would go for induction.  

I was very fortunate in that my OH had 4 weeks off work.  If he had just had a fortnight I would have been pretty much house bound as we live in a second floor flat and I could not carry Nathan up the stairs in his pram for a month after the section.  I was unlucky though as my csection wound did not feel up well, it popped open in 3 places when the stitch was taken out and I was still bleeding from it about a fortnight later.  I think this may have been due to me already having a large scar on my stomach.


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks again guys. Good luck Phoebe....


----------

